# Alpine? Nigerian Dwarf? WHAT IS THIS?!



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys. I have a question about one of our billies, he is a BIG boy and we want to breed him to our little nigerian dwarf but we are not sure his exact breed? He was born on our farm to our doe who is part nigerian dwarf and then part something else.... We had bought her (already bred to a nigerian dwarf) and another nigerian dwarf with her 1 week old kid, which is now 9 months old and we want to breed her, along with one other billy. Now the billy we bought is full nigerian dwarf, but the one in this picture is a lot bigger, meatier, and just plain huge. He outweighed and was a lot taller than his mom by the time he was 3 months old. He is now roughly 3 ft tall and growing. So my question is..what is he? We guessed alpine off of merely a picture, but he just doesn't seem full nigerian dwarf (neither does his mom, save you) but we really need to know soon because we are looking to breed our doe soon and he is a perfect contestant.








Caleb


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do NOT breed that buck to your Nigerian doe.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok. Why? Is something wrong?


Caleb


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You always breed a larger female to a smaller male. Not the other way around.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh ok. Thank you. Well any idea what breed he is?


Caleb


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really can't tell with that picture.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Apologies. Only picture I have right now. I will hopefully get a better pic in the morning. 


Caleb


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds good. Better pictures will help.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

If he's super stocky, does he have airplane ears? Ears that go out to the side instead of up? It's always possible there is some boer in there. 3+ feet tall is a lot to ask of a little Nigerian Dwarf doe...


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah he is pretty stocky...looks like a body builder!  so we won't be breeding her, but luckily we will be getting a larger goat soon. I never thought about him being a boer, and yes his ears are airplane ears. 


Caleb


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Are you just guessing at his height?? Because the goat in that picture does not look 3 feet tall. The perspective is all off, but that hose looks way too big near his foot for him to be a large goat. 

If you can get a picture of him near something, we can better judge his height. Even better would be a picture of him near the doe you are thinking of breeding him to.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

I was estimating yes, I do not have an exact measurement but he is roughly 2.5-3 ft tall. And I would get him by the doe but because she is in heat and he is ready to breed, I'm afraid to expose them because we might not be able to control him from not breeding her and herrings good perspective picture. I will try to get a good measurement though in the morning.


Caleb


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would say he is more like 2 feet tall at the withers. Are you guessing his height at the top of his head or his shoulders? 3 feet is a rather large goat, I have a doe who is almost 3' at her withers and her withers almost come up to my belt buckle, I'm 5'7", while her head comes up to my chest. 
But anyways, never breed a buck to a doe that is a lot smaller than him. It most of the time will result in too big of kids for her to deliver, and she'll most likely need a C-section if they are too big.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, and yes I was estimating to the top of the head(oops). Thank you though I'll keep that in mind



Caleb


----------

